# Xpath zugriff auf Attribute



## Pagaty (26. Nov 2012)

Hallo,

ich versuche eine Anwendung in Java zu entwickeln, bei der ich Xpath einsetzen möchte.

Ich bin nun schon mehrere Seiten/Codebeispiele durchgegangen, hänge aber an einer Stelle.
Fehler werden keine ausgegeben.
Aber -> es kommt nicht das was ich erwarte zurück.


das xml File:

```
<Rennen>
  <Zeitstempel>
    24.11.2012_15:50:00
    <Fahrer1>
      Chrissi
      <Bahn1 f1_b1_runden="12" f1_b1_zeit="9,775" />
    </Fahrer1>
  </Zeitstempel>
</Rennen>
```

der Code

```
SAXBuilder builder = new SAXBuilder();
                Document datei = new Document();
                //Einlesen einer Datei
                try {
                        datei = builder.build("races.xml");
                } catch (JDOMException f) {
                        System.out.println(f.getMessage());
                        f.printStackTrace();
                } catch (IOException f) {
                        System.out.println(f.getMessage());
                        f.printStackTrace();
                }
                System.out.println("1");
                Element rennen= datei.getRootElement();
                List race = rennen.getChildren();
                XPathExpression <Object> xpath = XPathFactory.instance().compile("/rennen/Zeitstemptel/Fahrer1/Bahn1/@f1_b1_runden");
                List<Object> runden = xpath.evaluate( datei );
                System.out.println(xpath);
                for (Object object : runden){
                	System.out.println("3");
                	Attribute attribute = (Attribute) object;
                	System.out.println(attribute.getValue());
                }
            }
```

das ist die Ausgabe
	
	
	
	





```
1
[XPathExpression: 1 namespaces and 0 variables for query /rennen/Zeitstemptel/Fahrer1/Bahn1/@f1_b1_runden]
```

Bis zum System.out 3 komme ich nicht, weil ich keine "Daten" habe. (richtig?)
Ich hatte mir eigendlich vorgestellt, das ich mit dieser Variante auf "f1_b1_runden" zugreifen bzw. danach sortieren kann.

Über Anregungen bin ich Dankbar.

MfG
Pagaty


----------



## nillehammer (26. Nov 2012)

Case-Fehler im XPath-Ausdruck:

```
"/rennen/Zeitstemptel/Fahrer1/Bahn1/@f1_b1_runden");
```
Aber:
[XML]<Rennen>[/XML]
das R muss groß


----------



## Pagaty (26. Nov 2012)

Hallo nillehammer,

danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Uiuiui, das hab ich übersehen - seit 2 Tagen....

Super. Hab sogar gleich noch nen 2. Tippfehler entdeckt.
(Zeitstempel)

Danke 

Pagaty


----------



## nillehammer (26. Nov 2012)

> Super. Hab sogar gleich noch nen 2. Tippfehler entdeckt.
> (Zeitstempel)


----------

